# Problème démarrage Imac G5



## TM8 (27 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour, ​ 

Voil&#224; j'ai un Imac G5 20' 1,8GZ, depuis un moment j'ai un probl&#232;me au d&#233;marrage. Tout &#224; commenc&#233; avec des Kernal Panic suite &#224; une installe de barrette de m&#233;moire, donc je suis revenu avec celle d'origine. Et depuis soit il reste bloqu&#233; au d&#233;marrage sur une page grise ou sur la pomme ou pire sur une page avec des traits partout. Je r&#233;ussi &#224; le d&#233;marrer avec le disc d'instal, mais pas &#224; tout les coup, disons qu'il faut du temps. Un ami m'a pr&#234;t&#233; Tech Tool Pro, et apr&#232;s avoir tout test&#233; il m'a dit que tout &#233;tait ok sauf les fichiers de d&#233;marrage. Voil&#224; ce qui &#233;tait marqu&#233; ​ 
"Fichier d&#233;marrage
Les param&#232;tres contenus dans ce fichier indiquant au syst&#232;me en ROM sur quel
programme d&#233;marrer l&#8217;ordinateur, et d&#8217;autres aspects sp&#233;cifiques au syst&#232;me
fichier d&#233;marrage <NON PRESENT>"​ 
J'ai effac&#233; le DD, j'ai r&#233;install&#233; un syst&#232;me, mais rien &#224; faire. Un ami m'a conseill&#233; de l'emmener dans un Apple store et que peut &#234;tre ils pourront r&#233;parer la ROM sans avoir besoin de l'envoyer chez Apple et donc de payer 400&#8364;. ​ 
J'ai donc deux questions: ​ 
Que pensez vous de mon probl&#232;me? 
et Est ce que quelqu'un peut me conseiller un Apple Store sur Paris (j'ai achet&#233; mon Imac &#224; l'Apple Store de Beaubourg) j'aimerais tomber sur un vendeur qui ne me dise pas d'office "il faut l'envoyer chez Apple" et donc raquer 400&#8364;, je ne d&#233;nigre pas du tout les Apple store ou bien les vendeurs, mais comme partout il y a des adresses o&#249; l'on est mieux re&#231;u qu'ailleurs. ​ 

Merci beaucoup de votre aide. Bonne journ&#233;e


----------



## alex.sc (27 Septembre 2007)

page avec des traits partout tu dis, cela ressemble a un probleme de carte graphique pris en charge hors garantie par apple

regarde si ton numero de serie fais partie de lune de ces series
Fourchette de num&#233;ros de s&#233;rie 5 premiers chiffres : 
W8435 - W8522 ou 
QP435 - QP522 ou 
CK435 - CK522 ou 
YD435 - YD522


----------



## TM8 (27 Septembre 2007)

mon numéro de série est dans la fourchette indiqué, mais si c'était un problème de carte graphique, la vérif de Tech Tool Pro me l'aurais signalé, enfin je pense, hors là il me dit que le problème viens des fichiers de démarrage qui sont introuvables. 

En revanche si c'était la carte graphique, je devrais avoir des problème une fois l'ordi allumé??


----------



## alex.sc (28 Septembre 2007)

d&#233;sol&#233; mais techtool ne d&#233;tecte pas grand chose
si tu as fais une clean install et que le probleme est identique tu peux etre sur que ton probleme est hardware (logicque)

as tu verifie les condensateurs ?


----------



## TM8 (28 Septembre 2007)

> as tu verifie les condensateurs ?


 
Peux tu me dire comment faire? je ne suis pas une bête en informatique.​


----------

